# &

## tayatlas

-  http://avtotop.com/auto/fiat-scudo--493.html  
         ""    ,        .      ? 
        -   !    !

----------


## Ihor

vw caddy

----------


## art_b

> - http://avtotop.com/wp-content/upload...1-493_main.jpg  
>          ""    ,        .      ? 
>         -   !    !

  Citroen Berlingo/Renault Kangoo  .    . ,  ,      .

----------


## froguz

,    ,   . -  ,  ,      .
      .
     / .  ,       .    :  
 ,    .   1,5 . 5  .  -    .      ,   .
   (  ):

----------

> 1,5

      ?       ,    - ,   .
     -  ,      -   .
   ""      ("    ")
    , , "    ",  . http://shop.there.ru/index.php?route...formation_id=4

----------


## vladd

> -   !    !

    "" ?  ,  ? ʳ /?

----------


## froguz

> ?       ,    - ,   .

       ,       .         ,    ,        ,     .  ,        . 
       ,       ,      ,  -   .   -   ,   . 
 ,    1,9  ,        ,       -    .         ,       ,   .

----------


## Ihor

,

----------


## 23q

,  
  ,    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ... .     10  ...  3- ,          ...  10-15      (    ...)    

> .

  ...-     ...       ...    ...   ,   ?   - ...  ,      ""   +    ....+,             ,   ,  -...        15 ...   - .

----------


## 23q

7500...    28  14...       ,     ))

----------

> ,   ?

        .    ,    .         "", ..     -      ,     ,        .    " "   . **:           -   ( )   ,    (  )    ,  )    *23q*,        ...

----------


## alexx76

> *23q*,        ...

     ?..

----------


## 23q

.

----------


## vladd

> ... .     10  ...  3- ,          ...  10-15      (    ...)

  .....
',   3,0  X-5   " ,     8-"    "ܪ"  ,      18,000     ..... 
     !  
 ,               (    " ").
    ""   ! 
       :     ,     . 
,   2008       ( "" !):  

> ,    .

    ,     ,   +!
  ,     .

----------


## froguz

> +!

    -         .     .     95.

----------

> ?..

     ,      ?      ,      .   , ..    4 .  *froguz*,          ,   .
  "",    2008  http://finmonitor.com.ua/ceny_na_benzin.php

----------


## pierro

-  Mitsubishi Grandis,    ,  .        .
        Dacia Dokker,      Renault  ,    . Dacia Logan      -     .  Dacia Logan   ,      .
 .    -      , ..    .

----------


## alexx76

> ,      ?      ,      .   , ..    4 .  *froguz*,          ,   .
>   "",    2008  http://finmonitor.com.ua/ceny_na_benzin.php

           4 .  2      .

----------


## vladd

> -         .

   ""     70- .     .
"  "     ,        "".
  , ""    "": 
-  ** ;
-  ** . 
³   ,   ,    .
  ,        (    /)  ,    ( 1,5-2,0 ),      .
 , , "  ",  "  "!   -   ,        5- .....ͳ,   .   

> .     95.

      90- ,    .
 2000-   .   

> *froguz*,          ,   .
>   "",    2008

       .    " ".

----------


## froguz

> 90- ,    .

    ,    .           .

----------


## vladd

,  1988-89 ,       " ,     ".
   19-  .
 "-",  ""    .     볿. ϳ    ,   200-  (      ).
ϳ    (    ),        .
   , ""         ,     .
 ,   20        10-20    .     ,  ""   .
     ,  "   ". 
"  ",   ,            !
"  !"

----------

> ,        (    /)  ,    ( 1,5-2,0 ),      .

       (LPG) 50-60%  95.    1.19   0.60 http://autotraveler.ru/spravka/benzine-in-europe.html http://autotraveler.ru/spravka/lpg-in-europe.html
ʳ    ""    -    .

----------


## vladd

-  .     . 
,     ,    4-               (     ;    ).
     (  2- ,    "").   -      ( 10    100.  11-12  ).

----------

, ,   .   - THULE PACIFIC.     - .  ,  ,   .    ,   .        Mazda,      .     -    ?    -     -    ? ,       ...
 ""      .

----------


## froguz

THULE   ,         .      ,     .   .

----------

> 

        ,     . 
   ,    ,   .     ,    ..
    _25       .

----------


## alexx76

> ,     . 
>    ,    ,   .     ,    ..
>     _25       .

  ..   .. .. ..     ..    ..

----------

> ..   .. .. ..     ..    ..

     ,        .        ,

----------


## alexx76

> ,        .        ,

                           25000.

----------

> 25000.

         .      !

----------


## Karen

> .      !

    ...    !

----------

,   !!  !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

           .    ,      ,      ,       ,  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> https://narscars.com.ua/kiev-r2 Narscars.             .  ,         .

  ....    -  .

----------

